# Watopa



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

> I'm not completely certain about this number but I heard that 27 or so were called back to the 2nd. I believe 18 or so had handles. And I hear also that the double blind with poison bird is as tough as the 1st.
> 
> Sarita


 _________

Thanks Sarita


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am in the field throwing the poison bird right now. About 6 dogs have picked up the poison bird. Both lines to the blinds bring the dogs within 5-7 yards of the poison bird. Tough for all the dogs who have ran so far.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Probably closer to 8 got the poison bird. On to the 4th series.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Probably closer to 8 got the poison bird. On to the 4th series.


Thanks much for the info Mike


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

15 17 28 34 43 49 52 64 75 to the 4th.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> 15 17 28 34 43 49 52 64 75 to the 4th.


Thanks again..

An 85 dog Open will finish early!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

4th series in the open is a triple with a 150 yard retired and 300 plus retired and a 150 yard flyer. Looks tough already.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any Derby news


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st- Honor Bledsoe (Seth Steenbugen) !!!!!!!!!! 
2nd- Jim Smith
3rd- Grady - Pat Burns
4th - Kicker- Judy Powers
RJ- Nate- Jeff Schuett


Go BABY BOY! 

Mom LOVES you, Honor!!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats, Susan, GOOD DOG, HONOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TEAM HONOR!!!!
And way to hang with 'em Jeff and Nate!
Your fans,
Hoss and Becky


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Honor, Seth & Susan!!

FOM


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Susan


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

The Open results are not correct, there was some confusion with the placements but these should be correct.

1st #15 Honor
2nd #52 Rebel
3rd #49 Grady
4th #64 Nate
RJ #28 Kicker
Jam #75 Diva



Qual Results
1st #15 Freeway
2nd #18 Rosie
3rd #11 Lyza
4th #8 Ticket

Derby to the 4th in the morning and the Am will start with blinds in the morning.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats Susan ... And congrats to Chad and Grady qualifying for the National .


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations on Honors win, Susan. He's working hard to keep that "Favorite" spot


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Honor, Seth & Susan!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Susan!

Aaron*


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go Susan, Seth and Andy are having a great year. Special thanks to Pat getting the 3rd on the G-man, he has had 4 different handlers in the last 4 weeks he has finished 3 of the 4 with 2 3rds and a 4th.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I had the HONOR of talking with Susan on the phone last night when the news was fresh.

Congrats to Susan, Seth, HONOR and that litter of HONOR pups who are headed to new homes!

Chris


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

All right Susan, Honor and Seth! Big Congratulations!!!

Congratulations to Chad and Grady, Jeff and Nate!!!

A nice weekend. 

Angie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> Way to go Susan, Seth and Andy are having a great year. Special thanks to Pat getting the 3rd on the G-man, he has had 4 different handlers in the last 4 weeks he has finished 3 of the 4 with 2 3rds and a 4th.


Chad,

You must be thrilled! I have a local buddy with a Grady pup.... I need to give him a call and see how they are doing.

Congrats, Chris


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> The Open results are not correct, there was some confusion with the placements but these should be correct.
> 
> 1st #15 Honor
> 2nd #52 Rebel
> ...


Congrats to Susan Bledsoe on Honors Open win


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Qual Results
1st Candlewoods Life is a Highway "Freeway" Owner- Lorri Oliver/Handler Dave Smith
2nd Moonshadow Nosie Red Rose "Rosie" Owner-Tom Van Handle/Handler-David Ward
3rd Hickory Stick Eliza "Liza" Owner-Sandi McCourt/Handler Dave Smith
4th Redgate's Citation "Ticket" Owner-Paul Brown/Handler Dave Smith/Paul Brown

Congratulations to all


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

FREEWAY takes the "Q" for Mom!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Derby results

1st #18 Lotus Dave Ward
2nd #14 George Carl Ruffalo
3rd #21 Lily Mark Struve
4th #17 Curry Jim Powers
RJ #16 Mosses Wayne Curtis
J #1 Frosty 
J #6 Hook
J #7 Ice
J #12 Mahria
J #15 Rudi


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WTG Dave Ward, 2nd in the qual and 1st in the derby for Lotus who has had some tough breaks.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Carl, you and george are on a roll. Congratulations.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Mark and Lily on the Derby 3rd!!! Keep it up Mark!
Bobby


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Mr. Struve.....27 points and counting and wins with 4 different handlers....


----------



## Todd Chadd (Apr 11, 2009)

Any word on the Amateur?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Am results
1st #1 Huck Jim Rickoff
2nd #55 Mercy Stracka
3rd #37 Star Stracka
4th #40 Miah Stephen Ritter
RJ #6 Cutter Stracka
J #17 Boo Kit Johnston
J #44 Tucker Ron Maul
J #56 Bisquit Bill McNight


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yahoo "Lotus"!!
from your Nana Sue;-)


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Congrats to Susan and Seth, Jim and Rebel two 2nds in 2 weekends (woo-hoo, Amateur owned and trained) Who bred him;-)))), Chad, Grady, Jeff, Lydia, Nate, and the Handjem clam.

Congrats to Lori, Freeway, Sandi, Lyza and Dave Smith.

This is like the Acadamy Awards...and Congrats to everyone else I missed that placed.

What a weekend!

Cheers,
Sal


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Jim Rickoff on his Am win!! For those who don't know Jim, he is one of the heart and soul guys of the Watopa Club. He works his tail off at every event, trains his own dog on nights and weekends, takes on many club responsibilities--good guy and good dog that ran one heck of a trial!

Congratulations to John Stracka and Stephen Ritter in the AM, to Susan/Honor & Jim Smith/Rebel & Grady/Pat/Chad & Dr. Jeff/Nate in the Open, Dave Ward/Lotus in Derby, Carl Ruffalo/George (last Derby 15 pts total--go Georgie!), Dave Smith/Freeway Oliver in Q.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where Watopa is?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

2tall said:


> Can anyone tell me where Watopa is?


The premium on EE says, Weaver, Minnesota.

Shannon


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

2tall said:


> Can anyone tell me where Watopa is?


Carol, the Watopa Club holds their trials between Weaver and Wabasha, in Minnesota. This area is located on the western bluffs of the Mississippi River, about 50 miles north of where I-90 crosses from Lacrosse, Wisconsin into Minnesota. It's on a National Scenic Byway, known as The Great River Road.

www.byways.org

It is an absolutely beautiful rural area, the bluffs and river are truly pastoral. The route is dotted with charming river towns on both sides of the Mighty Miss. 

The Watopa Club has wonderful trial grounds at their disposal and a very neat club house with grounds where people often bring campers and trailers. They always have a good foodfest too. 

(The Blackhawk RC's events are held in Wisconsin about due east from Watopa on the other side of the river, and also in an area that is unsurpassed for pure rural beauty. The hills and dales are as steep and pretty as it gets. Same genial experience as Watopa.)


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Lydia! That is a part of the country I have never been too, (maybe the only part now) and I am sure it is beautiful. Maybe next time! I think I was just surprised that heat was an issue there. I know we are not alone down here in the lowcountry facing that issue! 

And thanks Tuck for the PM description of the area.


----------



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

2tall said:


> Can anyone tell me where Watopa is?


 You'll never find it. Watopa is code for Minnesota Mafia.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

2tall said:


> Thanks Lydia! That is a part of the country I have never been too, (maybe the only part now) and I am sure it is beautiful. Maybe next time! I think I was just surprised that heat was an issue there. I know we are not alone down here in the lowcountry facing that issue!
> 
> And thanks Tuck for the PM description of the area.


It was in the mid-70's, not humid, with sunshine--not overcast at all. The area where the dogs had overheat issues has hilly terrain and is all sand which gets hot.

Weaver Bottoms/Watopa is a beautiful area, right on the Mississippi River. The bluffs are gorgeous and the area is very lush this time of year. If you ever get a chance, come up and run Watopa and Blackhawk on back-to-back wkends. The river towns flourish in the summer months and have many good places to eat and lots to offer as far as shops and such. Wabasha has a neat bald eagle center that is very interesting. Weaver Bottoms is an area north of Winona and south of Wabasha/Kellogg, MN.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> It was in the mid-70's, not humid, with sunshine--not overcast at all. The area where the dogs had overheat issues has hilly terrain and is all sand which gets hot.


One might wonder whether the dogs that went down were suffering due to heat or whether it was something genetic instead.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

All of the dogs were hot--it was above 70 and hot sand underfoot all along the way to the line--ditches, holding blinds, with long walks from trucks to holding blinds on hot sand in ditches or on the blacktop road/shoulder. The area we were running is a wildlife area so trucks had to park in the ditch or on the road that runs into the property and that meant we had to walk farther with the dogs on the sand. It was sunny, not overcast.

The one dog that went down in the AM was an EIC affected dog. I did not see any other dogs have issues of overheat at the Amateur land test and we did not have any issues in the Am once we moved off the sand grounds to the club's main grounds that are black dirt/grass. I do not believe the Open had any further issues once it moved to the club's main grounds.

Of the 4 Open dogs that went down, one of those may have been an EIC affected dog (not sure)--3 of the 4 were not EIC affected as far as I know.


----------



## Zekeland (Jun 5, 2006)

First time down to Wabasha-Kellog area last week...not trialing but training for the week. I did manage to watch the horror filled 1st open series on friday, about 25 dogs midday. Also the last series of qualy. 

The area is unique. This describes it best



"It is an absolutely beautiful rural area, the bluffs and river are truly pastoral. The route is dotted with charming river towns on both sides of the Mighty Miss."



I am all ready planning next years trip back to that area.


----------

